# Christmas



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

​
Right ladies ..this will give us something to talk about over the next few weeks   
has anybody started, finished or just got ideas

i have started and nearly finished(shh i have started wrapping   ) oh god i love xmas !!!!!

Taking jade to belfast in Nov to get what she wants.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I have got my mum her xmas pressie, my sister is sorting dad's. I know what she wants and trying to get hubby rugby tickets for a 6 nations match so im almost sorted. I will prob be running about like a headless chicken come xmas eve as usual lol


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i've started but haven't got very far...l   am stumped as to what to get Andrew. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

OH loving this thread lol


My god women you are excitied     God i cant talk i am just as bad  i have to get over DS birthday first lol so havent even thought about it yet 
DD wants a puppy and a pony , no chance !!! have enough with the zoo i have     
Dont have a clue what to get DH any ideas out there

Hoping for loads of snow this year , love building snowmen


----------



## lmk (Jul 5, 2008)

love this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! only you ladyhex!!!!! can i have naked xmas men please??!!!!!!!! ho ho ho!!!!


----------



## Hopeful NI (Oct 14, 2008)

HO HO HO

Oh I love Christmas


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Lovley


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

What are you two like............SW and LX 

Any excuse for a semi-naked man, naughty girls  .

Yummy................


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah girls feel so much better now lol.

Where do you get the yummy pics?


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Jilly,

Just click on anyone of the pics, it will bring up a site Glitter-Graphics, then choose what you want from blinkies, avatars etc-I usually just click on the wee rabbit, then scroll down and there is a space to enter what your looking for e.g men   .
Once you've selected your pic and clicked on it, another page will come up, scroll down-you cut or copy the second box think it says BB code, then paste it onto here!

Have fun.


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Loving all the men      
I got barry jeans and jumpers for golf and he wants a game for the PS3...im really stuck on what to get my mum ??


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Evening girlies, mind if i join you, loving the thread.



I love crimbo, so excited!!!!!!  Mind you all you ladies seem so organised. I havent even started, dont know what to get DH. Any ideas anyone?

SW and LX i see you two are back to badness again, loving the nakedness.   I always know to look for you 2 when i need cheering up.

Emma xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Right ladies what do we want are DHs to get us for christmas , well i want a iphone think thats what they are called lol 
UMMM have to think what else 
I know what i will def get kinky undies and furry boots get them every year


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

SW..kinky undies   iphone is a must have  i love mine!!

MissE..my Dh now wants a remote control car that i got jade i live with 2 kids   this is the car http://www.smythstoys.com/other-remote-control-cars-planesfigures-153sc/turbo-twister-with-lights-h04190pd.aspx

My Dh is giving me money   easy option  i love it cause i booked for london next feb cant wait !! so it will come in handy for that.


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

SW definitely go for the iphone. As for the kinky undies and furry boots, woohooo!!!!!   

LX money sounds good especially if you are going away, will definitely come in handy. Love the car, if he has to have a car then that is most certainly the one to get.    Complete big child, there will probably be a fight on xmas morning as to who gets to drive it first.  

No idea what i want, i'll have to take him out shopping and give him a few ideas. Hope that money tree out the back is producing.  

Emma xx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

This will be the only men i will be getting this christmas


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Ohhhhhh im lovin the sexy santas ,keep em coming   
Im getting through my pressie list rightly ,still need to get for my parents and mother in law and as for DH told him he is getting nothing that his present has been cooking in my tummy all year lol 
  Think i would need to get last of the pressies sorted as dont think im gonna have a wile lot of time after baby is born    as for me well everything that i have ever wanted will be arriving in a few weeks time and im more than happy with that lol


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

HA HA  ladyhex love the hairy man       (sexy or what )


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Awwww emma you are so right hun about the best xmas present ever !!!


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

SW that is dead sexy


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

heres mine    


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I would love loads of perfume and a couple of charms for my pandora bracelet, whicj i got last crimbo after loads of gurning and greeting !!

I got my mum a beautiful picnic hamper for xmas as she has always been on about it so saw a lovely one online, dad is getting gift vouchers for the water margin chinese in Coleraine as for dh hopefully will get the rugby tickets if not maybe canterbury track bottoms and he wants a bottle of issey miyake but might get him that for our wedding anniversary in 2 weeks.

What i really would love would be a week away in the sunshine or a trip to  london to see a couple of west end shows. Maybe hint that 2 him lol


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Im going to see the lion king in feb cant wait ..i was in london 2 year ago and seen wicked it was just fab !!! i would go and see it if you can.  

Sw thats not right you give me nightmares last night        im looking at santa in a diff way now


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I want to go and see wicked the music is amazing and also phantom of the opera that is my dream,im not that fussy !!


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Did you dream about him last night OMG thats so funny ladyhex , did you roll him over ??


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Roll him over...i near killed him in my dream      poor santa !!! 

SW ~ what you getting ryan this year ..jade wants a phone and a superdry coat.  Also why you not getting DD a pony


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ladyhex i dont know what he wants , he hasnt really said but i was thinking the coat one as well and some cloths hes got everthing else lol , he did say about a motorbike but he had one a few years ago and didnt use it very often so he sold itand bought himself a tv for his room , plus i couldnt watch him on it scared the life out of me lol lol 

I will have to ask him when he gets home , hes grounded for the next month and its his birthday on the 22nd oct so he will have a poo birthday this year He will think twice about disappearing with out telling me were he is , my god only relised 12 YEARS OLD HOLY F**K     Feel old     

Oh and not getting J a pony cause she needs to learn to ride properly , and they are hard work as i had two of my own , if all goes well i will be back to horse riding myself next year so maybe we will both get one


----------



## mathildasun (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh you ladies you are so so SO organised   could not believe it. all i have is a very easy present for my niece. I haven't even thought about the prezzie thing yet. But I am making an advent calendar and maybe i could put some of your photos on it they are so much fun. the one of father Xmas is a real cracker. 
thanks for the laugh 

mathie xx


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh dear SW poor R what a birthday...but at the same time it was his own fault !!! good for you hun...my ex sis inlaw is into horses big time.  i never really seen the point lol      

Mathildasum~ we are a wee bit mad on this board lol i really love xmas.  

what is all the yummy mummy's getting there little ones ??


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I have now got my hubby sorted, was told at the rugby club yesterday that ive got the 2 tickets for the ireland/england match in march soo excited. Another present sorted


----------



## Sparty (Sep 26, 2009)

Started my christmas shopping today    looking for light presents as I have to post them to family..


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Sparty glad to hear that      

I got my mum X-Factor tickets for Feb next year ..i cant wait to go!!! 

Jillyhen have you got anymore presents in ??

mathildasun cant wait to see your advent calendar       

Sweetchilli have you started yet


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi ladies, well i have officially started my xmas shopping. I have been so disorganised but have ordered DH some stuff off the internet. He follows the american football so got him some t-shirts and a cap. I have also bought a decoration for my xmas tree.
Going to start making my christmas cakes over the next few weeks. Have a few to make for family and i have got my first commercial order for a cake. This baking business is going to get off the ground one of these days.  

Emma xx


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ladyhex , havent got much just a few stocking things , have to get of me lazy bum and do some shopping     
heading up to bushmills for next weekend cant wait , so will get some shopping done then (hopefully)   

Misse , i cant cook full stop lol lol


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Only thing i have since bought is calendars for mum n my sis, had to get heaating oil for the house so that curbed my spending lol


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey girls

Hows the xmas shopping goin? Not long till   comes.

Jillyhen


----------

